# ccSvcHst.exe (32) VIRUS



## Sgt_Green (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a persistent ccSvcHst.exe that has invaded my computer. I DO NOT have Norton and never have. It has hidden Internet Explorer files and It has hidden itself using many bytes as it works. Every virus or malware scan program I have used has totally passed over this item. I think I have a Trojan or a Worm as a result of carelessness and now I need to rid myself of this program. None of the malware or virus programs I have been able to find will remove this thing and I have searched everywhere to find a solution to this problem. It has deleted previous restore points so that is NOT an option. I can't find the file with an uninstall from the control panel and even Glary tools misses the problem. I know I can remove this problem with keystrokes but knowing those is my main problem in eradicating this thing. I can't purchase the so called solutions on the internet since my system is compromised and it would only send my credit card info to the perps at the other end. Any help with this nasty program would be greatly appreciated.
Sgt Green :facepalm:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Have you ever had a norton product installed?

It suggests a norton product for ccsvchst.exe.


The removal tool is below:
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------



## Sgt_Green (Dec 2, 2013)

As I stated in the first post I have NEVER had Norton or Symantec products on my system. This is NOT Norton but a persistent virus using the ccSvcHst.exe *32 file to do it's dirty work. I have tried everything and so far no luck. All of the shareware and malware programs I can find on a cursory search using SQL such as: "remove ccSvcHst.exe *32 virus", ccSvcHst.exe *32 Virus, ccSvcHst.exe *32 Trojan and a few others fail to eradicate the file.
This IS NOT NORTON! It is a virus that has taken over resources. and replicates. I do not have current virus program education and none of the resources for finding a solution. All I can do is kill the process in the program manager and work until it finds a way to jump into the processes again.


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you believe that it's a virus/malware then you should really post for help in the Malware Forum. You can find the pre-posting requirements here


----------



## Sgt_Green (Dec 2, 2013)

cgc018 said:


> If you believe that it's a virus/malware then you should really post for help in the Malware Forum. You can find the pre-posting requirements here


Newb here, don't know the site map well.

I just need help. Maybe an admin can move the thread for me...

Is so thx in advance...


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Sgt_Green,

You should be able to get to the Security Center from this link: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum. Just follow those pre-posting requirements in my earlier post and they should be able to help you out as soon as they can.


----------

